# Waste King Disposal



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I was in one of my suppliers today and notice they had a display of a garbage disposal called Waste King seem pretty good price and have very good warranties.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I am not a fan of them. The sink hook up is kinda cheap. I just had to pull one and reseal the sink connection. The performance is subpar compared to the ISE evolution.


----------



## plumbrsteve (Jan 16, 2010)

havn't seen one in a while does whirlaway ring a bell? bout the size of a24 oz can of beer and all the power of a blow dryer


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

They stock those at the local Hardware Hank. They are all plastic and all junk. I'd put a badger 5 against their best model anyday.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Badger*

That's what I carry on my truck badger 1&5. Just seen this brand for the first time and was wondering about it. It has a good warranty 2,5,10, and lifetime warranty depends on the model.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Plumber Steve umm never heard of them whirlway from you discription not sure if it good or bad. My wife's blow dryer sure can blow pretty good! (well that didn't come out right) :laughing:

are they weak?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd punch a sheep in the face before putting in a waste king.

Damn repressed memories going to have me throwing my computer through a wall :furious:


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I've installed a few, if you get a 3/4 hp model or better (10 year warranty) with the 3 screw mount they aren't all that bad. I personally think ISE makes a better product but I also have an intense hatred for their parent company.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'd punch a sheep in the face


Go ahead! Make my day!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

3KP said:


> Plumber Steve umm never heard of them whirlway from you discription not sure if it good or bad. My wife's blow dryer sure can blow pretty good! (well that didn't come out right) :laughing:
> 
> are they weak?


Yeah baby!!


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Whirlaway, made by Anaheim Manufacturing Co. seems to basically be a builder/low end apartment special. They have 1/3 and 1/2. You can by them without the sink flange, for direct replacement, so it is definitley a price point thing.


----------



## plumbrsteve (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks 3KP awareness leads to recovery, like that lady who has a big filter on her shower head..............about the same size as a 24 oz can of............BEER!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'd punch a sheep in the face before putting in a waste king.
> 
> Damn repressed memories going to have me throwing my computer through a wall :furious:


 Wo, Steve. Being a single guy you shouldn't let it out there that you have a sheep close enough to punch. People will talk.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i`m ready to try one. one with the metal collar.

had another call for a 3 year old badger 5 leaking out the bottom. 

the customer is not believing that ise is quality. its hard to say it is when they hardly last the warranty.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ranman said:


> i`m ready to try one. one with the metal collar.
> 
> had another call for a 3 year old badger 5 leaking out the bottom.
> 
> the customer is not believing that ise is quality. its hard to say it is when they hardly last the warranty.


Well, what do you expect from a Badger 5 anyway, with all the citric acid going in, rusting out the carbon steel guts. Ask them what they put down the thing, remember it's not a grinder.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I have the same whirlaway G/D on my truck from 7 years ago I will not install the POS and the Warehouse won't take it back. I like the Evolution series but sell a load of the Badgers. A price thing.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

I dont know the model numbers off the top of my head, but some of the WK models give much more for the money than ISE. For the same price range as an evo, you will get a lifetime warranty, all stainless parts, about 1000 rpm more, and just as quiet if not more. Most people like the ISE sink flange better, but after one or two installs they go just as smooth. Their badger 5 competitor will outlast and outperform the ISE, and has a 5 year warranty... which is like the evo top warranty is. And they do NOT sell them at the boxes.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I expect more from a product everyone uses. 






Choctaw said:


> Well, what do you expect from a Badger 5 anyway, with all the citric acid going in, rusting out the carbon steel guts. Ask them what they put down the thing, remember it's not a grinder.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Sheep Joke*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'd punch a sheep in the face before putting in a waste king.
> 
> Salesman went into the farm country. While sitting at a farmers table, trying to sell a tractor he noticed 2 little patches of green grass in the middle of barren fields. He asked the farmer what the patches of grass were for. The farmer replied the little one is where I got my first piece.
> and the big one is where he mother stood watching.
> Her mother watched -- what did she say? BAAA!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I prefer $5 dollar basket strainers. If people weren't so lazy and just used a strainer and a reliable trash can, the city wouldn't have near the problem with organic matter eating up there sanitary sewers.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Waste King has been sold by Locke Supply here in OKC for many years. It is a lower priced AND lower quality product as compared to ISE.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Aren't the Waste King the ones with the all-plastic basket strainers? With (1) nut and bolt holding the strainer in place? And the bodies are like half the size of an ISE. Real low quality...


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Aren't the Waste King the ones with the all-plastic basket strainers? With (1) nut and bolt holding the strainer in place? And the bodies are like half the size of an ISE. Real low quality...



Absolutely not! Waste King flanges are stainless steel with 3 stainless screws. Perhaps you are thinking of Whirlaway.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ckoch407 said:


> Absolutely not! Waste King flanges are stainless steel with 3 stainless screws. Perhaps you are thinking of Whirlaway.


Maybe so. The ones I am describing were really low quality, but I don't remember the make.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

ckoch407 said:


> Absolutely not! Waste King flanges are stainless steel with 3 stainless screws. Perhaps you are thinking of Whirlaway.


I think they make a "professional" model, but most that I've seen are with the POS plastic mounting bracket. Atleast with ISE they all have a metal bracket.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I used some Waste Kings in the early years of my business, though I've always preferred ISE. They were harder to mount, though I haven't seen one in a long time, so I don't know what they're doing now.

Problem with the new ISEs is that they're so quiet that you might forget to turn them off.

As to Whirlaways, I can seldom restrain a hearty laugh when I see one under a sink. Little screamers, they are. It's like somebody attached a mini-blender.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

My modular home came with a Whirlaway 1/3 hp when i bought it new 7 years ago. I thought it was a joke then, and just planned on replacing it with a Badger 5 someday. Well, it still works okay even though just plain running water slows it down, LOL.:laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Isn't waste king actually manufactured by emerson? emerson makes many of the brand name disposals today.


----------

